# Php question --> Sending a space bar press



## Mithrilhall (Mar 28, 2001)

************************************
I figured it out.
************************************

I'm trying to get output from a switch via telnet. The problem is it requires a spacebar press to retrieve the rest of the information. Is there any way to mimic a "space bar" press?


```
$telnet->DoCommand('sh bridge address-table', $result);
// NOTE: $result may contain newlines
echo "\n";
echo $result;

$telnet->DoCommand(' ', $result);
echo $result;
```


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

Just curious, how'd you do it


----------



## Mithrilhall (Mar 28, 2001)

```
$telnet->DoCommand(' ', $result);
```
I just put a space in there. I didn't work the first time but now it seems to be working.


----------

